# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  أنت مطالب بالمشاركة يا [you] في احتفالات المنبر

## Ehab M. Ali

*الزمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
الاربعاء 5 يناير 2011
الســــــــــــــــاعة 7:00 مساء 
المكـــــــــــــــــــــــان
نادي ضباط قوات الشعب المسلحة
الصالة الغربية



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بماذا ستشارك يا [you] في احتفالات منبرك؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*:033:
:033:
:033:
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كوكبة نيرة ومتفردة من خيرة ابناء وبنات
منبر مريخاب أون لاين
ظلت ترتب لذلك الحدث الفريد
إيقاد شمعة المنبر الثالثة
كوكبة نيرة .. أعطت وما بخلت
هم بنات وأبناء
منبر مريخاب أون لاين
*

----------


## Awad Abdulhafeez

*ياريت  يا الحبيب  ايهاب  بس انا physically ماموجود  يس  ممثل  العائلة (اصلوا  الاسرة كلها  والحمد لله  صفوة ) حايكون  معاكم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلام بكتبو في بوست مااااافي
جااااايكم عديييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*التحيه لك الرائع ايهاب

والف مبروك الشمعه الثالثه ومذيدا من العطاء

في رحاب الاحمر الوهاج

انا احد من حكمت عليهم الاقدار بفراق الوطن الغالي

فان كان بالامكان ان نشارك بايي شيء انشاء الله لن ابخل

عموما كلنا حضور رغم الغياب الحسي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنبر للجميــــــــــــــــــــع
يحفنا الحب والمودة والالفة
ومن كان في أرض السودان .. فهنيئاً لنا بلقياه
ومن كان خارج الديار
فكيفينا أن يكون قلبه معنا
ويكفي فقط .. أننا في أون لاين إخوة
وعرس أون لاين .. عرس أهل الدار
ولن تكتمل الفرحة الا بوجود كل أهل الدار
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

كوكبة نيرة ومتفردة من خيرة ابناء وبنات
منبر مريخاب أون لاين
ظلت ترتب لذلك الحدث الفريد
إيقاد شمعة المنبر الثالثة
كوكبة نيرة .. أعطت وما بخلت
هم بنات وأبناء
منبر مريخاب أون لاين



ليه بنات اول .. زعلان منك يا ايهاب
امممم مشاركتي حتكون شنو يا ربي 















انو ما اجي عشان الكهرباء ما تقطع خخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أســـــــــــــــاسى
قبل الكراســـــــى




وجاهز لأى تكليف
*

----------


## أوهاج

*ان شاء الله حضور
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*لا مانع من المشاركة حددواوانا حاضرمن على البعد ومن دبي دانة الدنيا لكم الود والحب ياشباب اون لاين وكل عام وانتم بخير 
*

----------


## tito61

*والله ماعارف انا ممكن اشارك بي شنو بس انتو قولوا لي وانا على العين والرأس وانشاءالله حضور
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*التحيه لكل ابناء المريخ وهم يحتفلون بالعيد الثاني 
كم تمنيت المشاركه وتلبيه الدعوه ولكن يا اخ ايهاب
ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركه ,انا خارج ارض الوطن منذ
اكثر من سته اعوام ,ولكني معكم بكل مشاعري واتمني 
لكم النجاح الباهر لمنبركم والظهور بشكل جميل ومشرق
اخي ايهاب وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*باذن الله انا هناك لاحاول عد النجوم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*:wrd::4698:كنت بتمني ان اكون معكم يا هوبة بس للاسف انا خارج السودان 0 وسوف نشارككم بمشاعرنا وقلوبنا 0 وكل سنة ومنبرنا واعضا منبرنا بخير وللامام 0 وعقبال مليون سنة 0
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بالحب الابدى للمريخ الكوكب الرائع ومنبر الحق  والابداع اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حضور ان شاء الله 
علي العين والراس
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ربنا يوفقكم يارب ويخضر ضراعكم
عاوزنها تكون احتفائية تاريخيه 
يحضرها الاعلام بكل فئاته
عاوزين نحضر بمزاج من على البعد
                        	*

----------


## توفيق

*انشاء الله حضور
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*ايهاب  تحياتى    .... نتلاقى بكرة   وانت تأمر ونحن ننفذ التكليف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفقكم ونحن معاكم من علي البعد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياصفــــوة أون لاين 

لن تكتمل فرحتنا الا بتواجدكـــم معنــــا

مجاس الادارة بكــامل هيئته

مجلس شوري النادي بكامل هيئته

مدراء ورؤساء تحرير الصحف الحمراء

اعلامي المريخ في الاعلام المسموع والمشاهد

قدامي لاعبي المريخ

اقطـــاب النادي 

كلهــــم حضور ان شاء الله لمشاركتنا فرحتنــــا بالعيد الثاني للمنبر

نريد ان نفتخر ونفاخر بكــــــم

تواجدنا كل اعضاء الداخل في امسية الاربعاء رسالة لضيوفنا الكرام

اننا في المريخ اخوة وننتمي لعائلة اون لاين

يعني بعربي جـــــوبا(دايرين الاعمي شايل المكسر)
*

----------


## africanu

*:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

:bluefly:



 الفراشة دي مالا جايبة زرقة
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مليون ترليون مليار بليون دشليون دزليون مبروك للمنبر وعقبال الشمعة الإنفنتي، ونحن من علاء البعد نتمنى لو تمكنا من الحضور للسودان لحضور هذا التجمع المبهر ولكننا من على البعد مستعدين لكل شيء، وفقكم الله لخير المنبر والمريخ العظيم، وسنة حلوة يا جميل

منبر مريخاب أون لاين أكمل عامه الثاني
يارب تبقيه وتزيد محبيه ودا زائد وتفاني
وتزيد تديه كل الخير وتحقق له كل أماني
وتربط بين كل مرتاديه برباط حب إنساني
ويصبح وجهة كل عشاق المريخ السوداني
                        	*

----------


## تاتو المريخابي

*[marq="Error"]انا قريب منكم ولو طالت المسافه حاصلكم في نادي الضباط المشاركه بكل الممكن وبعض المستحيل[[/marq]hr]#ff0000[/hr]
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*حضور ان شاء الله






*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

*والله إنشاء الله لن نخزلكم ومعاكم في إي تكليف ويهو بيتنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*اهديكم احلى التهانى وارق المعانى وتمنياتى القلبيه بالتقدم والرقى
&
كان بالود والله لكن وجودنا خارج الوطن يمنعني من مشاركتكم الفرحه..انشاء الله باقي الصفوه الموجودين داخل السودان حايرفعو راسنــا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حضور ان شاء الله ومستعدين لاي تكليف
المنبر يامر امر ونحنا ننفذ
عقبال الميلاد المئوي ان شاء الله
*

----------


## فيصل سليمان الفاضل علي

*الاخ الجميل حقاً أيهاب

أولأ لك ولجميع الاحباب كامل الاعتذار عن التأخير وذلك بسبب غياب عن النت بصورة عامة لفترة بسبب السفر وبعض الانشغالات.

كم انا فخور وسعيد أن تقدم لي الدعوة من لدن احبابي واخواني في مريخاب أون لاين وكم كنت سأكون أكثر سعادة لو أنني كنت بين رحاب الوطن الفسيح. صدقني لكنت أول الملبين. وأعتقد أنه لن يفوت هذا الشرف، فأنا فرس رهان. اينما اردتموني جاهز من أجل عشقي المريخ.
*

----------


## zaeim84

*الف الف الف مبروك منبرنا الغالي
وكل عام ونحن الي الامام دوما ودوما 
وعقبال 100000 عام من التميز والتفرد
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*كل باقات الأزاهر نهديها لأسرة أونلاين 
المنتدى الذى نستقى منه الحصريات

وبيتنا الغالى

تهانينا وعقبال 100 شمعة
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*كل عام  والمنبر سيف مسلول للدفاع عن مكتسبات الزعيم  .,,,,,,,,,,,
 والله نحن بقلوبنا لانننا خارج الوطن , لكن جاهزين لاي تكليف
                        	*

----------


## ودالعلياب

*حضور انشاء اللة وجاهزين لاي تكليف وياريت تنورونا بالتكليف من الان حتي نقوم بها بالوجة الاكمل .والي الامام انشاء اللة .
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كم كيلو باسطة كدا ... ينفعة
؟؟
تكويعة: عهبدالعزيز قال عازمني
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*الاحباب  الكرام من سويدأ قلبي  اقول لكم مبروووك وكنت ويشهدالله  من المتحمسين جدا للحضور والمشاركة ولكن ارادة الله فينا غلابه بلأمس فقط وصلني خطاب من بعثة المنظمات الدولية لمراقبة استفتاء جنوب السودان يفيد اختياري ضمن الطاقم العامل  وعلي ان اكون بأسرع ما يمكن ان اكون في جوبا في بحر يوميين 
لذا ايها الاحباب تجدوني في حالة المعتذر ولكن يظل القلب معكم والفؤاد يهفو الي لقياكم وثقتنا لا حدود لها في اخراج هذا اليوم بأعلي مستوي من حيث المتعة والابهار 
                                                               لكم وتقديرييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ياريت لو كنت موجود في السودان
                        	*

----------


## الساده

*اشكركم الشكر الجزيل علي هذه الدعوة واعتزر ايضا  لاني بعيد عن الخرطوم لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

ما اجمل ان يجتمع الاحباب في حضرة المحبوب 
*

----------


## zorba

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

بماذا ستشارك يا zorba في احتفالات منبرك؟؟؟؟ 




الشكر أجزله للإخوة في منبرنا الشامخ السامق على الدعوة الكريمة و كل عام ومنبرنا بخير و عافية و عقبال مليون شمعة
ولكن...................................
 يوم الأربعاء   5/1/2011م) الساعة 7:00 تحديداً هو الوقت الذي حددته لاعتزال الكتابة في المنتديات و التفرغ الكامل لرعاية أبنائي و مواصلة الدراسة حمباً إلى جمب مع ممارسة هوايتي المفضلة في صيد الأسماك ليلاً بعد صلاة المغرب مباشرةً بإذن الله
*

----------


## africanu

*فوووووووق
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*ان شاء الله كل عام والمنبر من نجاح الي نجاح
وكل الاونلايناب بخير
البعد عن الوطن والغربة ستحرمنا من ان نكون بينكم في هذا اليوم السعيد 
ولكن دعواتنا لكم بالتوفيق 

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*ان شاء الله كل عام والمنبر من نجاح الي نجاح

معكم من على البعد
*

----------

